# Help and Advice - IUI before IVF?



## metric (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello, my wife and I are new at this. Don't have all the acronyms down and what not so bear with my longhand.

TTC: 4 years, first time in fertility program

Her: Hypothyroidism starting at 12 down to 4 on 50µg treatments, up to 75µg
Hypothyroidism due to antibodies.
Low AMH
Before treatment Ultrasound shows 10 follicles

Him: High volume, High Count, Low Morphology (1%)

The doctor we are seeing will do 3 IUI before going to IVF, in most cases. However once our results were in, he is recommending IVF ICII. Since it takes 8 weeks of treatment to prepare for IVF, he mentioned doing an IUI attempt.

Now here is my question- with a 1% morphology is there really a point to doing the IUI?

I tried to pin the doctor down because he was making comments like "at least you'll have tried everything" and when pressured he gave us a 2% chance trying at home and a 10% with IUI. His base IUI rate is 12%.

So if that is true (1 in 10 with IUI) why not do all three IUI attempts before moving to IVF?

I don't want to spend the $1000 on IUI if it really is just to put our minds at ease, but on the other hand if there is a legitimate chance for IUI for us, I would rather put $3000 towards that and _know_ for next time that it works or not (the implications for a subsequent fertility treatment are IUI again or straight to IVF so it could be a difference of double the cost of IVF)

Once IVF whether or not we do IUI we are going to do ICII, mainly due to the low morphology (at that point why take a chance with my sperm).

So we are wrestling with to IUI, to not IUI. Please feel free to advise, comment or question. Thanks!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

I just wanted to send you some







. I'd recommend posting this in the "Infertility" section, as a lot of ladies there have been where you are now. Good luck.


----------



## metric (Oct 15, 2008)

There is an infertility section too? Guess I didn't scroll down far enough. Thanks!


----------

